# Greeting from Indonesia



## ♪♫ Carpondro ♫♪

Hi all.. : victory:

Please introduce me, my name is Adi from Bogor, West Java, Indonesia. 

currently I have 2 snakes : baby papuan carpet python and mono pohon (local name for Candoia Carinata).



















As you know, many kind of snakes are originated from here. So it's very cheap to have retic, burms, scrub python, GTP, or carpets.. 

I hope we can make a good friendship in the future.

Thank you. :2thumb:

(sorry for my not-to-good english.. )


----------



## **starry11**

Hi Adi :welcomerfuk:. lovely snakes you have hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Danny_mcr

stunning pics m8:welcome: to the forums


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Very Nice mate. Any chance I can come visit :lol:


----------



## bladeblaster

nice snakes, welcome, your english is better than a lot on here......:lol2:


----------



## sacredart

Hi, Adi! :mrgreen:

Welcome to the forums, I'm Zara 

I've just returned back to England recently after visiting Thailand and Indonesia, and, I must say, what an extraordinarily beautiful country! I had such a wonderful time discovering your fascinating, local wildlife! =) 

Oh, and great pictures, by the way! You have two very pretty snakes! <3 x


----------



## derek n

:welcome:


----------



## tina b

hello adi and welcome to rfuk :2thumb:


----------



## macca 59

:welcome:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM

:welcomerfuk:


----------



## boabloketony

Welcome to the forum,

Your snakes are gorgeous :2thumb:


----------



## Pleco07

:welcome: to the forum, hope you enjoy your stay

Nice collection
:2thumb:​


----------



## ♪♫ Carpondro ♫♪

@ all : thank you very much for the welcome.. 

you can visit my place if you come to Indonesia, Indonesia a great place for reptile enthusiasts, and we have snakelovers forum too.. 

you'll be very welcomed here..


----------



## teiryklav

hi adi. i'm from indonesia too  welcome to RFUK
we have many members from indonesia now! (well indonesia have around 200 million people and i guess some of their herper come here lol)

i have a BTS, and 2 croc sink (1 is sick ) and i used to have s candoia carinata but i'm forbidden to have snakes at home now 
i want some GTP and many other snakes such as aspera when i moved up and live my self. lol
anyway once again welcome tu RFUK


----------



## RICK 13

hello adi and :welcome:


----------

